

OpenSUSE 11.4 - pmjordan
http://news.opensuse.org/2011/03/10/opensuse-11-4/

======
jawee
Those fonts are ridiculously ugly in the screenshots. Maybe it is the monitor
type the machine used for testing used with a combination of font preferences,
but they are still hard on the eyes... and I having been using Linux since Red
Hat 6.1 and am posting from Fedora 14.

